# Catalytic converters



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a converter off of a 77 malibu. It didn't look like some of the other converters I have come across so I cut it open to see if I could find the "honeycomb". All I found were little pellets of some kind. Are these anything or is this converter to old? Any answers would be great!
Thanks
Jason


----------



## Froggy (Mar 17, 2008)

Older converters used the pellets,,,, they are coated with metals, although a 77' model, i would have no idea what amounts... interesting,,, I suppose it may be heavy with pt as it should be a two-way converter......


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 17, 2008)

Jason,
That is the way the first generation of converters were
made. The beads can be processed for the platinum and
maybe palladium like the honeycomb material.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome!! After looking on ebay and some of the tutorial videos on this site I came across some of the beads that I was asking about. Guess I should have looked a little more before asking. Thanks so much!!
Jason


----------



## markqf1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Won't have any rhodium though.

Mark


----------

